# Needing help and info on restoring a Dayton Huffman Chieftain!!



## redfred507 (May 13, 2013)

I would really appreciate any help anyone could be in helping me get started at beginning a restoration project on a Dayton Huffman Chieftain bike I just got in an auction in the northern panhandle of West Virginia. I have not owned a bike since I was in elementary school. I cannot even tell you why I have sort of fallen in love with this old bike. It was just sort of calling to me. I have restored wood furniture before but I do not know anything about cleaning and restoration of metal bike parts. First I would like to know if any of you could point me in the direction or provide some pictures of one of these bikes. Also any information on the bike itself. Secondly any books for a beginner on bike restoration on your own tips. This bike is still solid but has sat in a old farm building for close to 50 years, so needless to say it is grungy and needs cleaned and then I will decide on what to do as far as paint and parts. Once again I will truly appreciate any help on getting me started. Thank you!


----------



## npence (May 13, 2013)

*Needing help and info on restoring a Dayton Huffington Chieftain!!*

Pictures would really help


----------



## Larmo63 (May 13, 2013)

It's a Dayton "Huffman" bicycle.......

Post some pictures and we can help a lot more.......


----------



## redfred507 (May 14, 2013)

*Sorry here is a couple pictures...*

I can provide more if needed. Thanks.


----------



## redfred507 (May 14, 2013)

*Dayton Chieftain*



 Chieftain emblem.


----------



## bike (May 14, 2013)

*This was a lower line INDIAN bicycle!*

there are catalogs floating around out there I cant seem to find a copy right now


----------



## redfred507 (May 14, 2013)

*Found picture of 1937 Indian*



 Paint style is very similar on this bike as mine. But there are frame differences and it does look like there had been a center tank shield on the frame but is now missing along with the seat.


----------



## Freqman1 (May 14, 2013)

Need to post a pic of your bike. Minor frame differences probably mean different manufacturers. V/r Shawn


----------



## redfred507 (May 14, 2013)

*Another picture...*

Another picture of frame and I can see the chain ring is different than the 1937 Indian picture I found.


----------



## jpromo (May 14, 2013)

Sweet bike. Definitely Huffman built. I'd try bringing the paint on that back before thinking restore. It can probably be revived respectably well and there only cost involved there is in cleaning products. I have this chainring with much nicer chrome if you go the refurbish route.


----------

